# Cannot Find DVD-RW Device!

## cyblord

this may seem like a really newbie question, but after a fresh installation, I can't find the DVD-RW device on the comp. 

I've tried /dev/hdc...etc. you name it, with no luck. /dev/cdrom doesn't even exist.

dmesg | grep cd only returns uhci_hcd (some sorta host controller).

dmesg says nothing about recongnizing a cd-rom device. 

any help on how I can access this drive? thanks.

----------

## PaulBredbury

More information is needed. What PC, what CD drive, etc. Try this:

```
ll /dev/ | grep cd
```

----------

## Headrush

Does

```
modprobe ide-cd
```

help?

Chances are that if it wasn't listed in dmesg, you are missing support in your kernel.

What is the output of

```
cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip | grep IDECD
```

----------

## cyblord

thanks for the quick replies.

PaulBredbury:

```
aztcd0

bpcd

cdu535

cm206cd0

gscd0

lmscd

mcd

mcdx

mcdx0

mcdx1

mcdx2

mcdx3

mcdx4

optcd

ptycd

sbpcd

sbpcd0

sbpcd1

sbpcd2

sbpcd3

scd0

scd1

scd10

scd11

scd12

scd13

scd14

scd15

scd16

scd2

scd3

scd4

scd5

scd6

scd7

scd8

scd9

sjcd

sonycd

ttycd
```

Headrush:

```
FATAL: Module ide_cd not found.
```

----------

## PaulBredbury

That "sonycd" looks promising. But you still are tight-lipped on the information that you could be providing, to grease the wheels of a solution. Is, erm, your CD drive a Sony drive, or what?

----------

## cyblord

erm... no. mine's a LG DVD-RW GWA-4163B

btw, sonycd gives me, "mount: /dev/sonycd is not a valid block device"

----------

## Headrush

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> What is the output of
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip | grep IDECD
> ```
> ...

 

Well?   :Confused: 

----------

## cyblord

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *Headrush wrote:*   What is the output of
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip | grep IDECD
> ```
> ...

 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

----------

## Dark_Angel

Hi, I cant find my dvd player either, whats that last command looking at? I have that set in .config, but it's not there.

----------

## Headrush

 *Dark_Angel wrote:*   

> Hi, I cant find my dvd player either, whats that last command looking at? I have that set in .config, but it's not there.

 

Try 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IDECD
```

instead. You might not have /proc support built in.

Do you have any mention of your CD in dmesg?

----------

## Eldrin

Give us the output of:

```

dmesg | grep -A5 BIOS

```

and

```

dmesg | grep -A5 ata

```

----------

## Dark_Angel

Hiya thanks for your reply, it was my kernel, the boot disk wasn't being mounted so I was booting an old kernel, no wonder it wouldn't work!

Cheers.

----------

## Eldrin

Glad you got it figured out.  Can you please put [SOLVED] in the title?

Thanks!

----------

## cyblord

 *Eldrin wrote:*   

> Glad you got it figured out.  Can you please put [SOLVED] in the title?
> 
> 

 

 :Razz:   I started this topic... anywho..

```

dmesg | grep -A5 BIOS

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffb0000 - 000000003ffbe000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffbe000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

--

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=4

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

--

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

--

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

```

```

dmesg | grep -A5 ata

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffb0000 - 000000003ffbe000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffbe000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

--

Memory: 904432k/917504k available (2721k kernel code, 12664k reserved, 1450k data, 180k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6428.90 BogoMIPS (lpj=32144528)Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

--

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xA800 ctl 0xA402 bmdma 0x9400 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xA000 ctl 0x9802 bmdma 0x9408 irq 18

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4063 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4063 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 586114704 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: SATA port has no device.

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6B300S0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

--

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

--

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.27.10 [Jul 27 2006] on minor 0

```

any help would be appreciated! argh... I can't use my cd drive   :Confused: 

----------

## Eldrin

Sorry about that.  I didn't notice that the other guy wasn't the OP.  :Razz: 

So anyway...

```

ata2: SATA port has no device.

```

That indicates that the driver for your controller is not finding a device where your CD should be, at least, assuming that your CDRW is on the second IDE channel.

First, is this a desktop or a laptop?  Is there any way that you can verify that the drive is actually working and/or the data cable is plugged in properly?

Also, you have an ata_piix chipset.  Assuming that it's ICH6 or ICH7, try removing IDE support from your kernel entirely, and enable SCSI disk and SCSI cdrom support.

If that works your drive will show up as sg0 (a character device for raw access), and sr0 which you'll actually be able to mount.  If it REALLY works you'll have a few symlinks pointing to it as well.

Eldrin

----------

## cyblord

It's a desktop. Yes, the drive works fine. I can boot with a cd perfectly. When a cd goes into the drive, I can hear it reading the disk. 

I'll double check my kernel for the ide and scsi settings and let you know how it goes. thanks.

----------

